# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Salt Lab Atack II 200x80x55

## Marcos Martins

Boas.

Vou então dar inicio a um novo aquario, o antigo vai passar a sump.
A ver se desta vez as coisas correm melhor!
Vou manter as coisas o mais simples possivel.
Mudas de agua com fartura!!

Vai ser um sistema só de peixes, e desta vez, quanto mais esquesitos melhor!

*SETUP:*

Aquario 200x80x55 com coluna seca externa.
Sump 120x55x50 (sem divisorias)

Rocha: uns 70 kg de rocha viva

Escumador: Deltec ap 702

Retorno: Eheim 1250
Circulação: 2x vortech mp40w gen2
Aquecimento: 4 fluval 300w

Iluminação: 8 blades de leds da TMC mais 4 t5 de 54w

Ozonizador

U.V. Boyu 40W


Para já é tudo, vou postando toda a evolução!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas.
> 
> Vou então dar inicio a um novo aquario, o antigo vai passar a sump.
> A ver se desta vez as coisas correm melhor!
> Vou manter as coisas o mais simples possivel.
> Mudas de agua com fartura!!
> 
> Vai ser um sistema só de peixes, e desta vez, quanto mais esquesitos melhor!
> 
> ...




Olá Marcos

O porquê dorefugio, se vais fazer um fish only?
Eu nao o colocaria, mas se efectivamente vais de certeza fazer um aquario só de peixes, optaria por uma boa uv, e no lugar do refugio colocaria o deposito para a água de reposição.
É a minha opinião, mas espera por outras

----------


## Marcos Martins

Hum.. na sei, assumi que precisava de refugio.. 
Bem, sendo assim vai ser repensado.. boa uv, Recomendas alguma para este volume?
Deposito de agua doce não devo fazer.. 
estou numa de ligar a osmose directa com uma boia de nivel que liga e desliga a torneira.. 
Abraço.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Hum.. na sei, assumi que precisava de refugio.. 
> Bem, sendo assim vai ser repensado.. boa uv, Recomendas alguma para este volume?
> Deposito de agua doce não devo fazer.. 
> estou numa de ligar a osmose directa com uma boia de nivel que liga e desliga a torneira.. 
> Abraço.


Viva Marcos,

Estou plenamente de acordo com o Paulo.

Pela pouca experiência que tenho de FOWLR o importante é teres uma sump simples e facil de limpar.

Aposta numa boa UV (a potencia depende muito da marca e de serem electronicas ou não). Eu tenho uma de 25W Electronica no meu aquario. 

No teu aquário eu apostaria em 36w-55w e em complemento num ozonizador (aqui depende muito do redox que consegues obter no teu aquário).

Aposta tambem em ouriços, pepinos do mar para limpeza de detritose e equipes de limpeza em geral.

Abraço !! :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Antes de mais obrigado a todos que tem ajudado e a quem vier ajudar!  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

Boas Gonçalo, a ideia de deixar a sump sem divisoes foi mesmo do Paulo, e de facto é boa ideia!
A u.v. vou comprar uma nova, ainda vou decidir qual...

Equipas de limpeza, pois, ouriços posso por, o resto na sei... Vou ter uma serie de peixes agressivos, como um balão, um ou dois triggers, por isso na sei o que possa por... só o balão já me limpou uns 5 ou 6 eremitas que passaram pro lado dele!

Quanto a estrutura, queria ter só 4 pernas... será viavel? eu sei que o Carlos Mota tem um aquario maior em 4 pernas, mas a mim assusta-me um pouco.. estou a pensar usar barras de ferro em I ou H e fazer um retangulo mesmo, agora, será que chega? uso barras de que medida? acho que as mais pequenas são de 60 mm na tenho a certeza.. 

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Quanto a estrutura, queria ter só 4 pernas... será viavel? eu sei que o Carlos Mota tem um aquario maior em 4 pernas, mas a mim assusta-me um pouco.. estou a pensar usar barras de ferro em I ou H e fazer um retangulo mesmo, agora, será que chega? uso barras de que medida? acho que as mais pequenas são de 60 mm na tenho a certeza..


isso é para aguentar com o aquario ou com a casa toda :yb624:  :yb624: 

podes perfeitamente usar tubo de 80*40 *2mm que já te chega e sobra

é o que vou usar na minha nova estrutura e o aquario é maior

se fizeres um retangulo igual em cima e em baixo da-te muito mais estabilidade no assentamento :SbOk: 

totalmente desnecessario usar mais do que isso

cumprimentos

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas.
 Pois é Carlos, o meu pai que é serralheiro disse exactamente o mesmo, que chega e sobra, só que a mim assusta-me um bocado...
 Vais fazer só com 4 pernas?
 Eu quando lhe disse que queria ferro em H ele disse logo que isso segurava 5 aquarios iguais ao meu, e que ia mais depressa a casa abaixo do que a estrutura! :yb624: 

 Vou tentar ter a estrutura pronta no fim de semana, a ver se começo já em janeiro com o novo tanque.

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Isso que se chama de grande aumento  :SbSourire2: 

Fotos fotos ....

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Marcos se precisares de ajuda é só dizer :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Pois é Roberto, como já foi dito, pau que nasce torto jamais se endireita, este até podia ficar quase direito mas nunca iria ser o que eu queria!

As fotos ainda vão demorar! daqui a duas semanas já há novidades!

Luis, por acaso já me lembrei te pedir um favor mas não quis chatear...
Não tenho onde guardar os peixes durante a maturação do aquario novo, vou por o balão e o peterois na sump antiga mas depois fico sem espaço para:
1 hepatus, 1 flavecens, 4 palhaços, 1 gobie e os ermitas...
 E tambem temos de combinar uma ida ao mar, levo baterias! hehehe

*Outra duvida:* Vou comprar areia viva, quantos quilos preciso para tapar o fundo apenas, quero o minimo possivel!
Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Marcos

Força com o projecto.




> Outra duvida: Vou comprar areia viva, quantos quilos preciso para tapar o fundo apenas, quero o minimo possivel!


O que costumo fazer é 200x80x(Altura que pretendes):1000= ....
Exemplo: 200x80x2:1000=32Kg Aproximadamente 32Kg

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Ya, eu lembrei-me disso, mas um litro de areia viva é igual a um quilo? se sim está certa a conta, seja como for dá para ter uma ideia!  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

ok , Marcos na boa, posso meter os peixes na minha sump e se calhar mais um escumador por causa da carga organica. Quanto á areia, no meu meti 3 sacos de 9 kg e só ficou uma camada de 1 cm, se calhar no teu uns 5 sacos deve chegar. :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Antes de mais um bom ano a todos.

Luis vou ver que soluçoes arranjo, caso na consiga manter aqui falo contigo! :Pracima: 

Outra coisa: que salinidade acham melhor para um FOWLR?

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Outra coisa: que salinidade acham melhor para um FOWLR?


Boas,

Se fosse um aquário com corais dizia-te para manteres a salinidade a 1025 SG, que é a media que se encontra na agua natural, como é um aquário só de peixes podes manter a salinidade mais baixa sem que isso os prejudique.  :Xmascheers: 

Cumps,
Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eh eh estou acompanhando atentamente a evolução deste FOWLR, adoro este género de aquários em que podemos colocar peixes das mais variadas formas...mais pra frente posso dar umas dicas de peixes exelentes para colocar.
Uma questão, não vais usar filtragem mecânica?

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Estou a pensar em manter a salinidade a 1020... assim evito algum tipo de parasitas..

Filipe vou ter um filter bag na saida do escumador e do tubo ladrão, apenas isso..

A ver se este domingo já desmonto o actual aquario e acomodo os vivos como deve de ser... 
Conto receber o tanque novo o mais rápido possivel, entretanto vou tratando da estrutura!

Fotos para breve!
Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
A estrutura já está pronta, só falta receber o tanque!

A estrutura é em ferro I de 80mm, era quase ao mesmo preço do quadrado de 50mm..
Duas mãos de primario e uma de esmalte preto.

Já desisti do refugio, vou aproveitar o refugio e a sump antiga para fazer um aquario de quarentena!

Cá ficam as fotos















Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Já agora!

Aquario de quarentena, o que é preciso?
Tenho escumador, bomba de retorno, de circulação e U.V.
Areia não vai ter. E rocha?!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Marcos

Rocha não é necessário, pois penso que com os tratamentos de cobre, darias cabo da vida aí existente.
Penso que é preferível teres cerâmicas.

Não te esqueças da iluminação, aquecedor, termómetro... 
O aquário de quarentena deverá estar desligado do restante sistema.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Já agora!
> 
> Aquario de quarentena, o que é preciso?
> Tenho escumador, bomba de retorno, de circulação e U.V.
> Areia não vai ter. E rocha?!
> 
> Abraço


Olá Marcos

Tendo em conta de que o aquario quarentena, irá funcionar de uma forma exporádica, mas atendendo agora que no inicio irá concerteza estar muito activo, pois irão lá passar todos os vivos que venhas a meter no inicio, eu optaria por :

Escumador acima da litragem; Termostato; iluminação q.b., pois esta nao sera muito importante nesta fase de quarentena( minha opinião);Bombas de circulaçaõ q.b..

Em relaçao à bomaba de retorno, pensas tambem em fazer sump ?
Não chegaria um aquario com escumador hang on ?

Apostaria tratamento à base de cobre e hiposalinidade.
Deixaria a U.V para o aquario principal.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Nem me lembrei do aquecimento! :yb665: 
Tenho por aqui termostatos que cheguem..

Vou fazer este refugio com restos do aquario antigo...  já tenho sump por isso vou usar, o escumador fica o red sea do aquario antigo, a uv tambem.. vou comprar uma mais potente para o aquario novo!

Assim não gasto nenhum para fazer o aquario de quarentena!  :CylDentsLapin: 

Quanto ao tempo que os peixes devem por lá passar?!
Quarentena significa 40 dias... mas é mesmo 40 dias?! 

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Este tópico tem andado parado mas o aquario está a andar..

Já tenho o siatema a funcionar, apesar de alguns contratempos, já está tudo resolvido!
Tentei fazer um layout solto, nas fotos não parece mas tem bastante area livre..

Tenho o escumador e a UV a funcionar 24 horas, a agua em 2 dias ficou cristalina como nunca tinha visto. O escumador agora parou de tirar porcaria, nos primeiros dias tirou bastante!

Quando acham que se pode por uns peixinhos?
A rocha estava maturada e a areia é areia viva da instant ocean ou algo do genero, a agua é 100% natural

Agradeço desde já ao pessoal da Arca de Noé pela ajuda prestada e ao Luis Rocha que me ficou com os peixes enquanto isto fica pronto!

Aqui ficam umas fotos:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Então este layout está bom ou mau?

Ainda não me decidi pela salinidade.. que dizem?!
neste momento está a 1028, ainda na "afinei"...

Abraço a todos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, relativamente ao layout eu colocaria uma ilha maior do lado esquerdo talvez...
Peixes so colocaria quando tudo estivesse estabilizado a nivel de NO2, NO3, NH4.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
eu provavelmente até vou tirar essas duas rochas e ponho na sump.. deixo essa ilha sem nada..
Eu é que fui nabo em deixar as maiores rochas para o fim..

Os valores andam estaveis, é só esperar mais um pouco..

Abraço

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Olá Marcos, está a ficar  :Pracima: 
quanto a salinidade acho que deves baixar para 1020/1022, visto que só vais ter peixes.  :SbPoisson9:  :SbRequin2:  :SbPoisson9:  :SbRequin2:  :SbPoisson9:  :SbRequin2: 
um abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas Luis, os meus bixos portam-se bem? :Coradoeolhos: 
A ver se isto anda que já estou farto de ver agua...

Neste momento tenho os seguintes valores:

PH: 8.2
Amonia: 0,5 mg/l
Nitritos: 0,1 mg/l
Nitratos: 25 mg/l
KH: 120 mg/l
Fosfatos: 0

Nunca tinha visto amonia em nenhum aquario meu, até estava com duvidas se o teste estava bom, afinal está!

Quanto as mudas de agua, que dizem?
O mar tem andado bravo, e só uso agua natural, será boa ideia ou espero que o mar acalme?

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Marcos, está a ficar 
> quanto a salinidade acho que deves baixar para 1020/1022, visto que só vais ter peixes. 
> um abraço


 :Olá:  Luis

Perdoa a minha ignorãncia...salinidade 1020/1022 porque só vai haver peixes  :Admirado:  :Admirado:  :Admirado: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas Jorge,
eu já ouvi e li varios relatos de pessoal que tem os aquários só peixes com salinidades baixas até 1018, queria descobrir é se isso é mesmo viavel..

É uma maneira de controlar algumas bacterias que só se dão em salinidades ideais.. Agora se será bom ou mau é que não sei.. Nunca testei..

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Aqui ficam umas fotos do teste que fiz com os leds, só tenho 6 calhas da TMC ligadas, 3 azuis e 3 brancas, e já dá uma luz agradavel..

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Olá Marcos, já expermentaste pôr as barras de outra forma, IIIIII, se calhar assim não se notava tanto a separação do azul e do branco.
UM ABRAÇO :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Não se nota, as barras é que estão coladas a agua, elas vão ficar mais levantadas, mas para a foto ficou assim..

----------


## Marcos Martins

Valores medidos ontem:

Amonia: menos de 0.25
Nitritos: quase 0
Nitratos: 25 mg/l
Ph: 7.8
Fosfatos: 0
Calcio: 440
Salinidade: 1.024

O Ph baixou por algum motivo... vou fazer uma muda de agua de 300 litros a ver..

Conto meter os peixes que já tenho no final do mês
Dá dois meses de maturação, a areia era viva, a rocha tambem, a agua veio toda do mar, vamos lá ver no que dá!  :yb663:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Valores medidos ontem:
> 
> Amonia: menos de 0.25
> Nitritos: quase 0
> Nitratos: 25 mg/l
> Ph: 7.8
> 
> Conto meter os peixes que já tenho no final do mês
> Dá dois meses de maturação, a areia era viva, a rocha tambem, a agua veio toda do mar, vamos lá ver no que dá!


Olá Marcos

Com esses valores, apesar de os mesmos ja caminharem para o aceitável, eu nao arriscaria a colocar os peixes, esperaria mais um pouco, até que fossem a zero pelo menos nitritos e amonia.
Continua com tpa`s regulares e vais ver que irás ter o sucesso pretendido.
A Pressa é inimiga da perfeição e basta-nos olhar para topicos de outros membros e ler os seus relatos para constatarmos isso mesmo.
Sem stress e com alguma paciência, terás o teu sistema a teu gosto e sem dissabores.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Sim, isso eu sei...
O unico senão é eu ter os peixes num "hotel marinho" e não quero estar a abusar..

Quanto á amonia, eu escrevi menos de 0,25 porque é o minimo que o teste da salifert dá... eu arriscava a dizer zero mas na posso medir.. pois o liquido fica branco, e branco na tabela é menos de 0,25...

Eu arriscava a meter já equipa de limpeza, o pior é quando entrarem os peixes... pois eles é que limpam a equipa de limpeza num instante...

Abraço

----------


## João Soares

Ola Marcos, não vi registo do valor do kH, a quanto é que está?
O pH não é alarmante, mas tambem depende do kH. Como sabes o valor do pH tambem varia ao longo do dia. ás vezes em variações de +- 0.5. 
Não te preocupes, parabéns pela tua paciencia.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Valores de hoje!

Amonia: deve ser 0, pois o minimo do teste da salifert é menos de 0,25 se a agua ficar branca e aquilo não ganha cor nenhuma...

Nitritos:0 ou 0,1 (na me pareceu ganhar cor nenhuma mas fiquei na dúvida)

Nitratos: 10 mg/l

Ph: continua nos 7.8

Kh está no limite: 100 mg/l

Só medi estes valores!

Eu paciencia tenho, o Luis Rocha é que tem de ter paciencia enquanto isto vai ao sitio, pois os meus bichos estão ao cuidado dele..

Agora, para ajudar a paciencia, vou estar fora até ao final do mês, o que é sempre bom, pois não dá para cair em tentação! :SbSourire: 

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, de volta ao pais e com novidades, mudei a circulação, passei das boyu para duas vortech mp40w gen2, (bombas fantasticas) como os valores se mantiveram estaveis já a algum tempo já meti os meus peixitos.

1 hepatus
1 balão
1 pterois
1 flavecens
1 picasso

Tenho algumas algas que já na me preocupam, vou esperar que desapareçam..

----------

